# Vintage Huffy Belair Girls Bike



## Junkman jr. (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, i am new to the site, and also a new collector of old bikes.  I have recently acquired this, what i believe to be,  late 50's Huffy Belair.  I've found that it is incredibly difficult to find any pictures of, or info on this bike.  What i'm most curious about is seeing what it would have looked liked in original condition, although i think this one is really close.  If anyone knows anything or can point me in the right direction that would be great!


----------



## Junkman jr. (Aug 4, 2016)

here is a couple pictures...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think about mid 60s pull the basket and imagine the chrome shiny and that's what it looked like new. Being a smaller size girls bike not a lot of collector interest or value but would make some young girl a nice rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2016)

The serial number indicates that is a 1960 model. I agree with Shawn, not much value as a girl's bike.


----------



## Grumbler (Dec 5, 2020)

Junkman jr. said:


> Hi, i am new to the site, and also a new collector of old bikes.  I have recently acquired this, what i believe to be,  late 50's Huffy Belair.  I've found that it is incredibly difficult to find any pictures of, or info on this bike.  What i'm most curious about is seeing what it would have looked liked in original condition, although i think this one is really close.  If anyone knows anything or can point me in the right direction that would be great!



I just found out that this is the bike my wife received on her 8th birthday in 1960. I know this is a very long shot, but if you still have it, would you consider selling it? Randy


----------

